

Official: Android 1.0 SDK, release 1 - qhoxie
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2008/09/announcing-android-10-sdk-release-1.html

======
qhoxie
This is the official announcement.

Changes: [http://code.google.com/android/migrating/0.9-1.0/changes-
ove...](http://code.google.com/android/migrating/0.9-1.0/changes-
overview.html)

Updated Roadmap: <http://code.google.com/android/roadmap.html>

